# 2 days of hell + RUSTY



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well the bottom line is I'm home, Thursday, with Rusty's new mission in life to replace a much, much loved one (Sparky).. 
The trip was close to 1000 mi. round trip. The going was ok, picked up rusty 1/29 about noon and headed back. That's when the drama occurred. 1st 50 mph ground blowing snow over "South Pass" (a little worrying). Then just E. of Evanston when we thought we were home free, a little late and tired, it hit us! Heavy, heavy snow!!! Sandy said We are stopping at Evanston or I'm getting out. Good thing, they closed !80. Found a cheap motel and brought in the carrier with Rusty. He did good. 
Got up a little late,(tired). had breakfast and started off. Oh my God, had a low pressure light for tires!!! Going flat, what???? Looked at em, and they looked normal. Couldn't risk driving with the indication. What if I had a flat on the way home? Had to find a tire place quick since I had Nitrogen filled tires, and with the help of a very kind gas station person was directed to a Big O site, which by the way ain't easy to find. 
Turned out to be a low indication because of cold temp.s and he topped it off free of charge. Nice folks! Took off much relieved looking for a short run home. Wrong --------,







big time trailer accident on I-80 above Echo and a 5-10 mile back up with about 1-11/2 stop and go. Wow, what next? Well we finally made i home and took some pics. for you guys of Rusty (3 mos). 
Here/s a pics I promised. I guess you need to click on the thumbnail to see the pic better/full size


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the new family member! Glad you made it home OK.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great looking pup! You're on your way to healing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Leaky,good looking pup.Glad to hear your doing ok


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip, hip, hooray!!!

Glad ya finally made it home. Isn't that Wyoming weather great? No inversions here buddy.

Fred, if you need some puppy food I still have some cut and wrapped upholstered furniture in my freezer leftover from our last puppy.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Right on Fred! He looks like a great pup! Now to think of a nick name.......8)


----------

